# Sturmanskie 31659 - Advice Please.



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

I have recently acquired a Sturmanskie chronograph in "rough" condition and need some help please.

This is the watch (sellers pic)










The faded markers on the sub dials are fortunately just a "trick of the light". As you can see the hands need repainting and a relume is in order and that shouldn't be too much of a problem.

It's running, after a fashion, so a full service is required if I can get a couple of other issues sorted out with your help.

1) The minute recorder jumper has been broken and bodged.



















I've ordered a Valjoux 7733/4 replacement which hopefully will fit. It should arrive tomorrow.

2) The second hand doesn't hack. I can see that the hacking lever is in place










but it seems to be missing "something" as it obviously doesn't stop the balance. Presumably there should be a thin "wire" attached to the lever. I've searched the web for a picture of the hacking lever but in vain. Can anybody help?

3) On the 31659 pictures I've seen the balance c0ck is marked with the date. This one isn't.










Is there any significance to this?

4) The crystal is clean but comes out of the case very easily. Should it have a tension ring? Could someone kindly advise what the correct crystal is?

5) Any info on replacement seal sizes for the pushers, crown and caseback would be very useful please?

6) The chapter ring seems to be fixed onto the case. I don't need to remove it to repaint the lume dot but I'm interested to know if it is removable.

Many thanks for any information you can give to me.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a lot of questions Dave!!

Number 3) No, I don't think it matters. It probably depends on the time it has been produced.

Number 4) No, those old cases have a snap on acrylic crystal.

Number 5) I don't think there are any seals to the crown and pushers, just to the case-back. You can get one on ebay I think, I remember there were a couple on sale not very long ago.

Number 6) I don't know about that military version but on the civil one, yes, you can take it out. You just have to pop the crystal off and the chapter ring will fall off.

Sorry not to be more helpful...


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> That's a lot of questions Dave!!
> 
> Number 3) No, I don't think it matters. It probably depends on the time it has been produced.
> 
> ...


Hi Kutosov

Thanks for your very helpful reply.

Do you know what size/type the crystal should be? Definately no tension ring then? The one which is fitted measures 36.15 - 36.2 mm diameter and appears to be parallel sided where it fits into the case.

I'll check the crown and pushers when I remove the movement. I'll report back whether there are any rubber seals fitted.

The chapter ring doesn't "fall off". That may be because it's stuck in place with corrosion. I'm happy to leave it in place - at least it lines up with the dial markers. LOL

Thanks again for your help.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I have an original Okeah case that Draygo gave me so I could salvage the chapter ring crown. I'm pretty sure the case and crystal is exactly the same as that Sturmanskie, they were made 1 year apart, the Sturmanskie being a 3133 that hacks and a fixed chapter ring.

So here's a few pictures and measures that might be of some use to you.

Here's the case with chapter ring (CR) and crystal in place:










Closer view of the separated 3 pieces:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A pick on the case stem tube and pushers...





































I don't see any place for an o-ring on the stem/crown, unless it's underneath the crown. I can confirm there isn't such a thing for the pushers (the reissue models are just the same).


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Crystal... mind you I don't have a digital caliper, so these are approximated values:

"Thickness" - top of the crystal to the bottom of the "lip": very close to 5mm, slightly less probably.










Diameter: very close to 37mm.










Another view of the crystal (pretty bad, I thought this shot had come out better):










Top view of the case and the rings where things set in: inner ring is where the CR rests, outer ring is where the lip of crystal sets in:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Top view of the case with the CR already in:










The lip of the crystal fits on thread just outside the CR and there's no tension ring or space for it.

The CR on the Strumanskie is meant to be fixed (there's no crown at 9 to rotate it) but my guess is that it does come off if you try to lift it. It probably has some kind of pin to reset it in the right position. This is something you won't be able to see from underneath the case, you really have to try it GENTLY!!

Oh, regrading the crystal measures, mine were took on the widest section (right on top, it narrows down slightly on the bottom), so I would say the crystal is exactly the same on these watches.

If you need any parts of this case, let me know... it will be an Okeah/Sturmanskie parts source for the RLT collectivity  (in your case, only the crystal and pushers are usable, but still..)


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

... it will be an Okeah/Sturmanskie parts source for the RLT collectivity :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Kutusov

Thanks very much for all of the photos and taking the time to help. I've measured my crystal again and it's definately nearer 36.2 than 37mm. The sides on your crystal look parallel whereas mine seems to have a step at the bottom - then again I don't know if my crystal is original. I'll probably order a few different crystals and see which is the best fit.

I think you may be right about the CR; it probably has a pin to ensure it is aligned with the dial. I'm not going to risk removing it, even gently LOL. I can easily relume the zero dot with the CR in place.

There are some subtle differences between our cases. The pushers on yours don't seem to be removable as the end of the pusher seems to be peened over whereas on mine the pusher is held in place by a split ring so I guess it is intended to be removable/serviceable.

I'll wait until I see how the dial and hands restoration goes before spending any more time/money on the case. If all goes well I may get it professionally serviced, although the value of the watch doesn't really justify the cost.

Thanks aging for your kind help and generous offer to donate parts.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My crystal is also narrower at the bottom, I just couldn't get good photos of that... I noted above that my measures were taken at the top (so it's a bit wider) and I rounded up the measures, they are slightly less than what I've wrote down. My guess is that they are the same site.

The pushers on this case are removable but from the outside. You can unscrew them from their stem, pretty much like a crown on a stem.

There are some variations on little things over the years, but they are usually not significant... that's why there are so many pseudo-frankes, parts from a watch fits some other watch. It was a good thing on Soviet times, as there weren't all that many watchmakers and requesting a part from some God-forsaken village in Siberia would probably mean 1 year or more waiting for it (assuming it would ever be taken seriously...).


----------

